# BeNeLux



## RnRollie

:tumbleweed:

Any benelux members here?


it would be nice to have some one "nearby" to "get physical with" 
in the sense of me watching while you work miracles on my car 

seriously, it would be nice to know if there are some (semi-)professionals "in the neighborhood" :wave:


----------



## Slewey

:wave:

Noticed you've found your way to the Benelux forum already aswell


----------



## cossiemen

hehe.. we have Luxembourg and the Netherlands so here's me.. from Belgium.


----------



## Slewey

Benelux is complete


----------



## edrosin

And here's another member who lives in Brussels, Belgium!!

Hello to all!


----------



## [SV]

SV is also present


----------



## nick22

holland


----------



## rodders

Belgium: Leuven / Hamont-Achel


----------



## brianfocus

Holland again....

Waiting for another Luxemburger...


----------



## McGeer

moi je cause en français na !

de Belgique régions de liège !


----------



## Gerbrand

I Say hi to the Netherlands:wave:

Greetings,

Gerbrand


----------



## geert dr

Greetz from Belgium :wave::wave:


----------



## FiveCX-5

And another Dutch and (English) member present ! :buffer: :wave:

Marcel


----------



## -Vanquish-

I see some familiar names, hello from Belgium :wave:


----------



## cossiemen

*kick*

Sooo quite inhere so come on guys, let's get this topic alive! 


cheeRS
Kurt


----------



## brianfocus

Hi Kurt!

We'll we are busy on AD in the Netherlands as you know... but nice to meet you here!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## caledonia

:wave: Welcome form Scotland :thumb:


----------



## Lone

Dilbeek, Brussels Belgium


----------



## Dr. Phil

Present!

Brasschaat, Antwerpen, België. :wave:


----------



## brianfocus

Sometimes I'm in Brasschaat visiting family! :wave:


----------



## Vyker

Slightly off-topic...

But does the EU Council have ruling over the 3 member states Benelux Parliament?

How does it all operate?


----------



## geert dr

There is no Benelux parliament !
Belgium - Netherland - Luxembourg are all 3 country"s with their own parliaments, in fact if i am not mistaken Belgium even has 3 parliaments ! 
One for the Flemish side of the country and another one for Wallonie ( french speaking side of the country ) !!
And the third one is our national parliament !!

All 3 country"s are members off Europe .


----------



## Vyker

Sigh... for someone who lives there!!



> The Benelux Parliament, formally the Benelux Interparliamentary Consultative Council, is one of the institutions of the Benelux Economic Union, more commonly referred to as the Benelux. It was established by an agreement signed by Belgium, the Netherlands and Luxembourg on November 5, 1955, which means it already existed when the Benelux Union was signed on February 3, 1958.
> 
> The Parliament has an advisory role; it does not have the authority to make decisions.


With that, I've answered my own question... "The Parliament has an advisory role"


----------



## geert dr

Sorry if my answer was not satisfactory , perhaps if my English was better i would have done a better job !

How is your Flemish by the way


----------



## Vyker

Not sure what you are getting at?!

I didn't struggle with understanding your English, in fact, I completely understood what you said.

It just didn't answer my question, and part of what you mentioned was not correct, so I used Google!


----------



## geert dr

What i was trying to point out is "because the socalled Benelux Parliament can not make any decisions" it isn"t a real Parliament .
Thats why i explained each country has its own real Parliament !


----------



## jeroens

Greetz from the Netherlands (Utrecht) :wave:


----------



## sjoerdnijhuis

Biddinghuizen says hi:thumb:


----------



## Djjayf

Jeff from the south of Belgium :wave:


----------



## JollyRoger

:wave:

BREE ... THAT'S LIMBURG ... THAT'S IN BELGIUM ... OH YEAH


----------



## shabba

Luxembourg----here


----------



## Black Widow

Greetz from Holland :thumb:


----------



## NHke

Belgiuuuuuum!!!


----------



## Soepergrover

The Netherlands


----------



## WimRogiers

Belgium (West-Vlaanderen)


----------



## The Beast

:wave: From the Netherlands! Greetz!


----------



## koen_dr

I'm near Antwerp - BELGIUM

K'heb trouwens een zeer goede website gevonden om detailing stuff op te bestellen = chemicalguys.nl

Echt de moeite en super snelle levering en dan zit je ook niet met de hoge kosten om vanuit de UK te bestellen :thumb:


----------



## Ballistic

Bedankt voor de tip, Koen!


----------



## jack_mccain

Belgium here (Brussels) - guys any suggestions on good webshops welcome.


----------



## Sebony

Luxembourg/French border here!


----------



## chrislux

Hiya ,

I'm new here , but I'm another 'point' for Luxembourg , living near the Mosel
and hoping to pick up some good tips on how to make my cars look as
well as they perform .

Chris


----------



## Ballistic

Welcome Chris :wave:


----------



## bartholomeo

Belgium, Brugge here


----------



## rodders

Welcome to DW!


----------



## Puce

Hello from Brussels :wave:


----------



## tmclssns

From Antwerp (Boom), Belgium.
Been into detailing for a few years now. Have been a professional detailer for about three years but quit the business in 2010 as to other demands (personal life, house, family, etc)


----------



## flying dutchman

Another Dutchman living near Zwolle


----------



## Ton

Here is another Dutchmen, but I am living in Bella Belgica.
I am new to this forum and I can't believe what I see. I feel like such an amateur compared to some of the members. Unbelievable.

Where do you guys buy your stuff? I have used carclean.nl until now, but are there any other good placed to buy the tools we need.


----------



## rodders

Welcome Ton, alway's nice to see fellow Belgians here on DW.
Carclean.nl is a great shop to get your products, and they have a great service.
If you need any help finding other products, or buying in the UK give me a shout, I buy lot's of detailing gear, in Belgium and abroad.


----------



## Ton

Hey thanks! 
Where do you buy your polishing pads and polish? The pads on carclean.nl are very expensive.


----------



## rodders

I buy most of my pads in the UK, the approved dealers on here have some great offers.
If you need more info just send me a pm.
If you ever need tips while detailing or want to try new products just let me know. I have a nice collection of detailing products 
Groeten,
jan


----------



## milk4HUN

A not belgian from Belgium,Sterrebeek.
I order most of my stuff from DM Carpolish. The prices are not the lowest,but its fast and the people are very helpful(+they got new stuff every month).

I want to buy a foam lance for my karcher,any suggestions?


----------



## krimpenrik

Hier nog een nederlander.


----------



## Marc1

Hier ook nog een nederlander.
Helmond -> Eindhoven


----------



## Faysal

Hello from Belgium Brussels greetings


----------



## Ivo's

Nog 'n Nederlander (omg. Deurne/Helmond)


----------



## rodders

Guy's, in English please.


----------



## andy60m

Another one for Holland here. Utrecht:wave:


----------



## MK-us

To get the BeNeLux back on the chart 

The Netherlands over here !


----------



## Ome Robert

Hi all, 

I`m living near Rotterdam, The Netherlands.. I`ve seen a couple of friends from the Ford Focus and Carclean forum! 

Don`t expect a lot of threads, i`m a reader.. 

Robert


----------



## Patgor

Another Luxembourger here


----------



## joris818

Zonhoven (Hasselt) Belgium here


----------



## bidondus

Jumet - Belgium :wave:


----------



## Martin C.

Tournai - Belgium


----------



## Pretender

Hello from Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg!


----------



## BC911

Hi from Antwerp, Belgium :wave:


----------



## DannyL

Look at the dust over here
*spraying some detailspray and wipe it off*

Almost weekend people!


----------



## Luis

Luxembourg


----------



## Wout_RS

it's quite here!

where are all the benelux members!


----------



## Puce

*Nice idea*

Interessant,
Price is a key element, a large area may be expensive around brussels.
Let us know
Puce, Ixelles, Brussels


----------



## Porsche 993

:wave:Hello everyone,

Another belgian over here from near mechelen


----------



## sprocketser

Great results on the Skoda mate ! Thanx for sharing .


----------



## sprocketser

What do you think of the quality & durability of the brushes that you re using mate . I m in the market for some .


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , you worked allot in there mate ! Love the Honda s color ! Real gorgeous Audi also , what s the color of the Audi if you don t mind . Keep it on mate .


----------



## malypb

sprocketser said:


> Real gorgeous Audi also , what s the color of the Audi if you don t mind


Garnet Red Pearl Effect, standard color


----------



## sprocketser

Ah , thanx for the comeback my friend , here in Canada I don t see this color allot , which is real nice ! I can see that it s getting busy on your side .


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , happy that it went great for you my friend !


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , great job ! 

You guys cleaned the interior with 303 products only ! great results .


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing mate , great jobs on these rides fella !


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx again mate . Keep them coming !


----------



## sprocketser

These Cherokees are big right ! Must have taken lots of hours to do .

Top job again .


----------



## Blackmondie

anyone who knows if there will be any good car shows in Belgium coming up?


----------



## Blackmondie

thx, I'll be going to that one again, nice to check out the swirls 
but any meetings you know of?


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing fella !


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing mate .


----------



## sprocketser

Big changes in there mate ! Great job .


----------



## -Kev-

malypb, stop advertising your business..


----------



## Justin-850

Hello all, i'm from the Netherlands! Nice meeting you here!


----------



## Blackmondie

Welcome


----------



## Kiwiteam

I m from belgium 
antwerp to be precise


----------



## qualar

Hi from Tongeren.


----------



## southwest10

The Netherlands-Seaside


----------



## FiveCX-5

Yes, an old member with another car..............


----------



## Blackmondie

Welcome guys!


----------



## ex-mooseman

Belgium, West-Flanders, near the French border.


----------



## Stephan

Kuringen - Belgium Present !


----------



## ALFIrE

ex-mooseman said:


> Belgium, West-Flanders, near the French border.


me too!


----------



## hostler

Netherlands, the eastern part. Goedemiddag!


----------



## Stinus

Stephan said:


> Kuringen - Belgium Present !


Aha, a familiar face over here ;-).

Genk, Belgium


----------



## subarufreak

Oostnieuwkerke, streek van Roeselare-Ieper, Belgium


----------



## krissyn

I am often in the Netherlands every month or so. Each time I am sorely tempted to at least clean a colleagues car there. So much so I am working out how much QD I can through security in just hand luggage.


----------



## johnwoo

Netherlands, North-East


----------



## Gas head

i dont think you can take any liquids through security going airside assuming your flying, it will just be confiscated.


----------



## reks

Also member from the nethehlands here :wave:


----------



## Olli

Belgium, nearby Ghent!


----------

